# Does her belly look prego?



## jaded12 (Jul 5, 2007)

If callies pregnant she'll be due in about a week. She's gotten a lot more affectionate lately, and shes gained a visably decent amount of weight. But does her belly look pregnant to you? 










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Not extremely so, but looks _can_ be deceiving. Have you been weighing her lately?


----------



## jaded12 (Jul 5, 2007)

I don't have a scale... I know I should. But shes always been the most petite of my ratties and just over the last week or so I've noticed quite a noticable weight gain. Shes almost as big as her piggy sister fiona


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

not really..but i'm no expert!
she'll definitely start showing more in a few days if she is. =)


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

If she is, she's not showing too much. She's got a bit of a belly, but many rats do, especially if a change in diet has been made (for the better).

Is there a reason to believe she's pregnant? I may have missed a thread, so forgive me if that's the case. I'm just curious, if you've noticed a personality change - so you've had her a good while, how she could be pregnant?


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

If she is then my two rats I'm fostering must be.
Which is impossible because they couldn't have had any male access for 2 1/2 months now. Then again if you have any before pictures, you could possibly show us the change you mean. You know your rat better then we do.
Did you breed her or was their an oops meeting or adoption from a pet store?
I'm not trying to harass, its just if you did breed her or you think she was bred then its possible that she is. And maybe if there were no intentions on breeding, it could be a small littler?


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

How would you know how far along she is? Was she with a male?

Shes skinnier than my Duchess, who isnt pregnant.


----------



## jaded12 (Jul 5, 2007)

my dear sweet mother volunteered to clean the rat cages for me while I was away for a few days, she had the best of intentions but ended up putting callie with kovu and Fiona with ace, instead of girl with girl and boy with boy. So they were like that for about 2 days. That was roughly 2 weeks ago. Fiona hasn't gained any weight so I'm pretty sure shes not pregnant. But callies always been very petite, not "skinny" just small, but shes put on quite a noticable amount of weight in the last week or so. I'll try and find a before picture of her.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Yeah... I'd just assume they're both pregnant until three-four weeks have passed.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

oops!

Mark the calender for the day you came back & placed everyone back in their appropriate cages & count forward, lets say 25 days. If you have no babies by that day, you most likely won't have any but if you have a huge heart shaped rat by day 19-20 you need to be prepared for incoming eepers. 

Most times a rat won't show until just before they drop & you don't want to squeeze their bellies because it is easy to injure the unborn babies. 

Best wishes with that & right about now I'm thinking that we should all give out positive thoughts that no one is preggers.

(side note: educate everyone who would ever handle your rats as to the difference between boys & girls & why it is so important to not mix them up.)


----------

